# Problem with banding on my epson 9700..please help



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm currently printing with an epson 9700 using sawgrass sublim inks and beaver tacky paper. I'm using ergosoft poster print for RIP.

I've been experiencing banding when printing from the rip program and I can't seem to get it corrected. When I print the same exact image directly from corel the banding disappears. I talked with my rep at ergosoft about this and he said it's a epson issue and not anything to do with the rip settings. He suggested I adjust the paper feed to a negative value to try and correct the problem which I did the lines are still there.

I called epson tech support and they say it's a problem with the rip software since it's happening only when I print using the rip. My rep at ergosoft said that the reason it's not happening from corel is because it's probably laying down more ink and covering the lines.

?????? I'm lost. I've only had this printer for 3 months and this is frustrating as heck! 

If anyone can please offer some assistance or guidance it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Amazing you are getting the run around from the RIP vendor. It obviously, as you pointed out, that it is not the printer. There are so many toggles/switches in a RIP that make a difference to your output it is hard to say including the ICC profile itself. What resolution, passes, percent of ink per color, etc are just a few. 

This is why it is always a good thing to understand what other people are using in the real world versus what a vendor sells. We selected Wasatch not really knowing anything about it other than the fact that many people in dye sub used it and would be easy to get profiles and help. The great thing about a RIP is once it is set up correctly you never have to touch it.

Our printer/profile guy daniel@digitally-driven.com is a whiz at printers and profiles and has experience with the 9700. Not sure if he knows ErgoSoft. 

Just a side note - I am assuming that the banding is noticable after pressing the item as with fabric we drop down to 360 x 720 and it will create light banding but it cannot be seen after pressed.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

The 9700 is quick because it uses two heads to effectively double the passes, though if they are not perfectly aligned it can give drying problems on film. The range seems to be inconsistent, we've dropped it as a printer. Given that the Windows driver is not banding it may be a RIP settings problem, the most likely being the number of passes or running bidirectionally, see if you can alter those settings.


----------



## Coastalrich (Jun 24, 2009)

This is a paper feed issue that needs to be adjusted in the RIP. Try using the same paper setting in the RIP that you are using with the Epson driver while printing from Corel. Then adjust in .5 increments in the RIP. As long as your nozzle check is fine you will be able to eliminate the banding. Another option is to increase the .dpi of your output.

Rich


----------



## kbupp (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'm working on a few tests today to see if I can get it fixed. I'll keep you all posted as to the outcome.

Kevin


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We noticed the same issue on one of
Our installs with wasatch.

It turned out to be an alignment issue.
The driver mask the issue due to the
number of passes.

Run through the manual alignment.
Do the bi dir 2 color first. Then uni.
Then bi dir all.


----------

